# simple compound exercise routine



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

heres my simple compound routine i'll be doing alone with my bulking diet

any thoughts and sugestions on this

will such a simple workout work /???

was sugested by 1 of the fourm members

will do 3x6 on all bar the 1s marked

monday

Squats 3 x 8/10

Lunges

Ham curls 3 x 12/15

Calf raise 2 x 20

wednesday

Bench press (add in some incline d/b press's if u wanted also)

Standing overhead press

Dips

friday

Deadlifts

Wide grip chins

Bent over row

Bicep curl 2 x 8/12

just looking for some help so i know it will be ok and i can stick to it knowing i'm doing the right thing as i dont wanna go to the gym dowting myself


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

That routine looks fine and will definitely get the Bully stamp of approval!

I would definitely throw in the incline DB's though.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

what are your goals?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I'd drop the lunges and Bent Over rows, the rest looks fine.

Have you read BRAWN?

If not get a copy.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

i'm looking to bulk to 195-200 before x-mas gives me 3 months i'm 188lb 5ft9 atm

thanks for the help


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

so you are simply training for size?


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

ya bulking diet and this routine as well

long term goal is hit 220 then cut hopfully but taking it 5lbs at a time as u have to ans see how i feel at 220 if i get there will take a yr or 2 of hard traing but i'm sure i can do it if i put my head to it


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

add sldls to legs day instead of curls

beef up push day with more chest work

change reps to suit growth

3 x 6 on all choices are suboptimal


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

i dont think there is enough there! just my opinion tho!


----------



## Natan2007 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi

Im a newbie but I'm puzzled to have read the recomendation to drop the bent over rows!... why?.. isn't it the best back exercise after the deadlift?

I love the row and I thoight it was one of those moves along with the bench press, the squat and the deadlift that u can't afford Not to do

??? im confused now


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

mate keep the rows in there! your not gonna get an awsome phyisque off of 2 back exercises! IMO


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Natan2007 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im a newbie but I'm puzzled to have read the recomendation to drop the bent over rows!... why?.. isn't it the best back exercise after the deadlift?
> 
> ...


Bumping for Nytol.......

I'm puzzled by that too.

I love bent over rows and they certainly work for me.

However, Nytol knows his stuff so I 'll look forward to hearing why from him.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Um, i think my friend dorian might possibly agree to keep the BOR'S in.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

For back,

wide grip chins (or lat pulldown)

bent over rows

deadlifts

job done


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Bumping for Nytol.......
> 
> I'm puzzled by that too.
> 
> ...


Nytol believes in doing very little to make sure over training does not occur however!!!! that does not mean the training is easy every set has to be total failure.

I fully agree look up doggcrap methods 1 set per body part and 2 for back one for thickness aka chins and one for thickness aka deadlifts no need for the rows if your putting the work in.

That said if your a *** and cant handle training hard then yeah throw in another ten exersises to hit every thing from every angle for no results:rolleyes:


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

i would add front/side raises for an extra sholuder movment


----------

